# Cooking with Dad



## jerseyhunter (Sep 14, 2014)

A daughter is visiting her father and is helping in the kitchen. She asks: "Tell me dad, how are you managing with the new iPad we gave you for your birthday?" This clip is spoken in German but it's totally understandable in any language.

http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2014)

I guess that Papa is a bit technologically challanged. . . 

Had me laughing-a good thing for a Monday morning. Thanks for posting it jersey!


----------



## ak1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Too funny! Thanks for that.


----------



## cecil (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like something I would do.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 16, 2014)

LOL.

Wouldn't use my good knives while chopping on an iPad.

With all the nooks and crannies an iPad has I would definitely bleach it between uses. 

I wonder if I should oil it too?

Gotta get an iPad mini too for smaller jobs.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 16, 2014)

Thats great!


----------



## alfonzkeisha96 (Oct 20, 2014)

Is there used all German's spoken ?

So much Funny..


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I have the clue?

Not even understanding the language.

That conversation would almost make me treat a knife like that?

Almost.....  Well almost.

I like the old fart.  He is more like me than I would like you to know?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## wade (Oct 21, 2014)

Fantastic clip - thanks for posting. After watching I clicked on one of the links at the bottom of the page and it showed a UDS group meeting from SMF where members were trying out a new method for burning that most stubborn paint off their barrels...

http://www.snotr.com/video/9163/Barrel_Explosions_Party


----------



## jerseyhunter (Oct 22, 2014)

Now that's nucking futs


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Wade said:


> Fantastic clip - thanks for posting. After watching I clicked on one of the links at the bottom of the page and it showed a UDS group meeting from SMF where members were trying out a new method for burning that most stubborn paint off their barrels...
> 
> http://www.snotr.com/video/9163/Barrel_Explosions_Party



and here I thought my neighbor launching an anvil was a bit strange...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh !   :biggrin:


----------

